# Need wireless fast BB in D24 for site office.. help!



## babaduck (2 Apr 2008)

I've been landed with trying to source a wireless BB product for one of our sites in Citywest.  We cannot get phonelines in (ducting cost is massive as it's in the middle of nowhere) so my usual route won't work.

3G cards aren't fast enough as the guys are sending/receiving drawings on site, so can anybody please point me in the right direction?

Much thanks (as always)
BD


----------



## landmarkjohn (2 Apr 2008)

www.digiweb.ie

no affiliaton, just know that they can provide wireless connection at reasonable cost


----------



## babaduck (2 Apr 2008)

Thanks a mill for the advice!


----------



## hopalong (2 Apr 2008)

get a price or see how quick eircom can do it,apparently they have a wi fi BB product.


----------

